# Java online multiplayer game



## millinär (6. Jun 2006)

ich hab ein java online multiplayer programmiert der server ist in einer jar datei gespeichert der client ist ein 
applet (signiert)  also zuerst der server starten und dann auf spiel eröffnen klicken und auf spieler warten falls ihr allein seid könnt ihr bei anzahl der spieler auch "1" eingeben testet mal also nur einer muss den server starten falls ein spiel eröffnet ist einfach dort mitspielen ohne server für der server sollte port 5555 frei sein


----------



## The_S (6. Jun 2006)

joa ... wo?


----------



## millinär (7. Jun 2006)

ups hier  lol ich habs schonmal gepostet aber da hat es noch nicht funktioniert aber jetzt hab ich den server aus dem applet genommen und als jar datei verwendet jetzt funktioniert es gut aber ich hab keine ahnung wieso es jetzt funktioniert


----------

